# What are the recruitment agents in the UK specialise in finding jobs in the US?



## BeautifulDay101 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am an Australian , currently living in the UK. I am a qualified Chartered Accountant, 20 years post qualification experience and was the VP for an US company and lived in the US few years ago.

I am thinking to move to the US ( or Asia ) again, and like to start looking for a job overseas while I am still in the UK now.

Does anyone know what are the recruitment agents or websites in the UK which advertised many overseas positions?

Thank You for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At your level, there are always the international executive "headhunter" agencies - Heidrick Struggles and that level - though they don't accept applications from job candidates as such. Technically, you're supposed to come to their attention but there are ways of "flagging them down" if you're someone they might want to know of.

You might also want to look at international publications like the Economist. They generally post several pages of high level job ads each week, some of which are in the US (often NYC or Washington DC, but not always) with international agencies where you wouldn't need a visa. Some of the job postings are through large international search companies which might also be of interest in your search.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

